# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  6/14/08 A beauty

## ClouD

ClouD;829620

I see a moon within, reflected from a darkness in this deep lucidity.
Looking around I see it clearly.

There's a boy, his story untold -- his expression stunted by itself. This experience - existence, I think as I feel in the cold emptiness.
He is crying for something, but even the tears won't go deep enough.

As if in a cold dark night, I sit and think, "Inside this dream, what am I?"
I can feel the coolness of breath as it touches me, the cold comfort of a dark night -- it feels as if I'm in the rain with my eyes closed.

For a moment this lasts, then colour starting to enter into the world, blossoming from nothing and blurry at first. The colours are .warm but there is no temperature, just as there was no cold. Such an awareness of this, I become further lucid to the point of ecstasy.

A matt white erupts and rainbows of colour start evolving from all distances. It is so beautiful, a mystery that can't be known and only experienced.

I cry now, with tears of immense emotion. Rivers flow into this canvas and there is such a magic that can't be told. It is glorious, the very beauty of the miracle.

So suddenly that this has stemmed from, "what am I?"

I wake up, my face becoming wet from tears. Must I try to express this? This beauty...
I type silently as if no-one shall read, the compelling destruction of an experience.
These words come from this heart, they cannot be mine, in deepest sincerity.

----------


## skyroom

awesome experiance. these dreams are made magnificent because our emotions are in complete contol of our surroundings, and given untampered creativity as fuel for expression. i had a similar dream once, where the daytime sky "caught fire" (literally!), and burned into night.

----------


## Quiver

Very inspiring dream and beautifully expressed.  I love how you adapt the style of your writing to the essence of the dream.  Do you write for a living? (or intend to?)  Or do you do it as a hobby only?  Thanks.

----------


## Chef

::banana::  Cool dream

----------

